# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Trois dimension python

## Extra-Nitro

Avec quoi est il mieux de faire du trois dimension en python dans cadre d'un jeu? Et y a t'il des tutoriel FRANCAIS pour apprendre ca? Merci.

----------


## Drmalcolm

La SDL Allegro utilise avec pyAllegro

http://pyallegro.sourceforge.net/

----------


## Extra-Nitro

Voila je l'ai tlcharg et il est rang dans python2.4...Comment on s'en sert.

Sinon j'ai essay demo.py il import alpy.py qui n'existe pas, en fait il est pas dans le mme dossier, alors je l'ai mit dans le mme (erreur?) et la il me dit qu'en ligne 36 ya un bug par ce que _alpy n'existe pas ou un truc...Bref ca bug, non? (J'y ai pas touch a part sa)

----------

